
Show HN: PageScrub – A mitigation service between ad-blockers and providers - BrandiATMuhkuh
https://pagescrub.com
======
brudgers
_Our solution is to give readers the change to see your articles without ads
but ask them to pay for it._

1\. 'chance' not 'change'.

2\. This is in small text. It's the answer to 'what is it?' It should be at
the top of the page. It should be in big text and short and to the point, for
example: Let your readers read ad free (while still making money) [but it
should probably be better].

3\. There's a trend toward putting pictures of the development team at the
bottom of product landing pages. It rarely creates a positive impression on
_me_. I've scrolled to the bottom for more information about the product. If I
saw a picture of Peter Norvig, I'd be like, "Oh Wow, maybe it is worth
checking out." When it's someone less _obviously_ awesome, the odds of a
positive effect go down and as the obvious awesomeness goes down the effect
might go negative.

My advice: don't end the sales pitch with 'the last thing' the potential
customer might care about. Keep the focus on how the product solves the
problem. A photo of the developers doesn't do that. The problem it attempts to
solve is something related to investors [youth is sales collateral for
investors, the product is what matters to potential customers].

4\. The primary problem the product solves is authors getting paid. It is not
ad blockers. The second problem it solves is random ads. Again not ad
blockers. The value proposition is a better user experience without loss of
revenue.

Advice: everything on the page should support those ideas. The entire pitch
should all fit in a single screen. If the user follows the call to action
without scrolling down, that's success [scrolling down is success when the
goal is to show more ads on a page].

5\. See my somewhat related comments here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12289898](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12289898)

Good luck.

~~~
BrandiATMuhkuh
Thank you for your great advice. With the two-sided market, readers +
publishers, it's not so easy/clear whom we should target. I also think that
the UX is one of the best values we can give readers. And somewhat publisher
too.

~~~
brudgers
I first read about micropayments as the solution to people reading for free on
the web in the 1990's. I won't say it will never work because the idea of
making $0.01 everytime someone reads some body else's content on the internet
is so attractive _and_ rooted in the way we think about goods.

I don't think that there is a scalable good user experience to be had. A good
experience is a _balance_ between the content the user wants/needs/enjoys, the
nature of the layout, and the costs [in time, money, and complexity]. The
marketplace problem isn't technical, it's variation in values among buyers and
sellers. Everyone is committed to arbitrage and increasing the complexity of
transactions doesn't make life easier.

------
herbst
I don't fully get it, and that the site links on the top/bottom don't work
does not help ether. Pricing is ment for publishers? Or consuments? Both? Who
gets the money how? And which money? What can i expect per paying user and
will that not get less the more publishers you accept (If so, how do i know
that i not actually lose money when more and more users would use your service
other than clicking my rather lucrative ads)?

